
Quantum Machine Learning [pdf] - drdre2001
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.09347
======
drdre2001
This is paper was published in Nature last month [0]. It mainly focuses on
machine learning algorithms for near-term universal quantum computers (tens to
hundreds of qubits). It also talks about machine learning algorithms for
quantum annealers like D-Wave's.

[0]:[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v549/n7671/full/nature2...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v549/n7671/full/nature23474.html)

------
georgeek
Meanwhile Google already has their Quantum AI lab. They're busy with Numerics
Flow, a Tensor Flow-like quantum machine learning framework which looks great.
Anybody else active in this field?

~~~
drdre2001
>They're busy with Numerics Flow, a Tensor Flow-like quantum machine learning
framework

I wasn't able to find anything about Google's Numerics flow. Would you provide
a reference?

> Anybody else active in this field?

Yes. Rigetti Computing has also been working in this area.
[https://medium.com/rigetti/rigetti-partners-with-cdl-to-
driv...](https://medium.com/rigetti/rigetti-partners-with-cdl-to-drive-
quantum-machine-learning-25e439c353)

------
severian1778
Why is a summary of what actual scientists are doing important enough to get
published? I'm not quite sure what this paper is doing but maybe I don't get
it as the scientists all seem very smart.

~~~
HaoZeke
If you tried to be as smart as them you'd quickly appreciate the utility of
review articles. We can't really have an apprenticeship style of education so
we who cannot physically study under the scientists rely on their
publications, including the more accessible review papers...

Admittedly maybe getting it out in nature is a bit of an eyeball grabber but..
Still useful.

~~~
bllguo
Plenty of review papers in Nature, actually! Not really surprising or eyeball-
grabbing to see one.

